# Maximizing Battery Life By Installing Switch On Av Unit Worth It?



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey there. I apologize if it's been discussed before, but I am looking into maximizing my battery life for scenarios where my camper will be going 2+ weeks without shore power and I'd still like to keep the fridge on and running in between. My plans are to go to a dual 6v battery setup in replacement of the standard single 12v. I also plan on getting a solar charger of some sort (any advice on size/type/model appreciated), but my question lies with the AV system and other items in the camper that draw amperage regardless of what is on/off while the camper is closed up.

AS you know, the AV system stays illuminated and powered at all times when there is 12v or 110v power in the system. Having taken a multimeter to this under 12v power (not plugged into shore power), I am getting a pretty decent sized amp draw even when off. I'm thinking of putting an inline switch to completely depower the unit additionally to save those precious amps. has anyone done this before?

Cliff-notes: I'd ultimately like to go a full 2 weeks of running my fridge on 12v and propane on battery power only. I'm curious if a dual 6v with solar charger setup is sufficient for this, or if I should also install a kill switch for the AV system, which stays illuminated constantly under 12v power and is a continuous draw.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ideas...thoughts...input.

First...if you're going to upgrade to 2x6v, I can not say enough great things for Trojan batteries. I've had Interstate batteries before, but I get more life from Trojan batteries. However...they are NOT cheap.

Second...the AV does draw power, which is a bad design IMHO. I'd like to have the "kill switch" as well, but I've held off as the stereo provides juuuuuuust enough light in the trailer at night to act as a night light.

Third...regarding solar. There are some awesome solar options out there that can easily keep your batteries topped off. Only trick is to ensure you have enough direct sunlight during the day.

Forth...can you leave your Outback at home for 2 weeks and test your setup? Testing in remote locations isn't the best option...and could result in warm beer in frig.


----------



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, a dry run is definitely going to happen for sure! I appreciate the insight as well. I was gonna get some duracell GC115's at 230a-h, but I'll look into the trojan's.

I suppose i'll have to dig into the AV system a little more and see how much work it is to do. Totally agree on it being a design flaw. Either utilize a unit that completely depowers, or put a switch on it. Silly IMHO.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Take a look at your 12 volt side of your power distribution panel. In mine, fuse number 2 is listed as "Radio". If this is going to be a one time trip, it might be easier to simply pull the fuse. If nothing else, you can pull the fuse to see how this effects the parasitic amp draw.


----------



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

hmm. why did I not think of that. Jeez.

I'll check it out tonight.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

golfduke said:


> hmm. why did I not think of that. Jeez.
> 
> I'll check it out tonight.


...that ole' H2oSprayer is one smart cookie...


----------



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

Not my proudest moment, I must admit. Taking the entire AV unit out, measuring parasitic amp draw, and figuring out where/how to put a switch in when the real solution involves about 10 seconds and the pulling of a fuse in a completely accessible location.

Worst part is- I'm an electrical engineer by trade.


----------



## E Zurcher (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the chuckles.


----------

